# Charcoal canister on Predator 2000 or not?



## losfinch (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi. New to the forum. Looks like a great site.

I have a Predator 2000 watt inverter generator that was fouling the plug pretty bad with soot and I discoed was closing the spark arrestor on it as well causing it to hardly run, etc. I removed the arrestor completely for the time being, ran some sea foam through along in the gas tank and things seem to be working as they should again. The generator had about 60 hours of use on it or so. I'm at 8000 feet elevation so that might also be causing things to run a little leaner than normal.

I saw where other who have the Predator 3200 watt model have the same clogging of the spark arrestor problem occurring and that many are also removing the charcoal vapor canister believing that it is contributing to the over rich mixture, etc. My question is does anybody know if the Predator 2000 model has a charcoal canister too? I couldn't find on bey looking but I thought I would just ask to see if someone knew for sure.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

If you're running rich, you probably don't have the correct high altitude main jet installed. Measure your current jet and then go down a few sizes: https://affordablegokarts.com/products/main-jet-for-79cc-99cc-predator


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

The Predator 2000 does not show a charcoal canister emissions control system in the parts listing, but does mention one under the Maintenance section of the User Guide.


I could be mistaken but I think this one uses air/fuel ratio to achieve the rated emissions certification.


----------

